# CPC looking for part time remote opportunity



## ashae17 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi,
My name is Alivia and I am a CPC with 2 years on the job experience, and a collective 3 years experience in healthcare. I recently coded professional fee for a multi specialty practice, to include cardiology, orthopedics, ENT, Gastroenterology, and more. I also have experience working remotely. I am looking for part time remote opportunities, with a company that provides the computer equipment/laptop. Let me know if you have a position available and I will send my resume.

Thank you!


----------



## prasathvaiyapuri (Jan 24, 2022)

Opportunity available for Coders looking for short term remote contract for 6 months.


Job Description
We are looking for someone who can clean up coding for our benefit configuration and to verify against the new guidelines for 2022.


Experience with CPT, HCPCS, ICD-10 required

Coders with outpatient and inpatient experience preferred

Coders looking for short term contracts 6 months

3-4 Years of coding experience required

Pay Negotiable to market rate


Please reach out to the contact below with your latest resume. 

Primary Contact:
Lashonda Martin
LaShonda.Martin@clearspringhealthcare.com


----------

